# FLEAS! Help



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

This has been the year from **** with fleas. I have two Maltese girls and one minipin chihuahua named Pico. Trixie cannot tolerate topical flea drops. The first time I used it - Advantix- I had to bathe her in dawn liquid three times before she was comfortable. I have not been using any flea preventative since. They only go out to pee. They are mostly in the house. 

A couple of days ago I decided to try something "natural" So I bought Natural Defense drops. I put that on everybody. BOTH girls ran and hid and pouted. Pico is 24 pounds and doesn't seem bothered by anything other than the fleas. I went into the room the girls were in and the odor of that stuff hit me and I immediately developed a throbbing sinus migraine :blink:
I couldn't tolerate it and neither could they so, They all got a "DAWN" bath. They started acting fine and my headache went away. Oh, and they still had fleas I noticed while bathing them. We had the yard sprayed, just treated our bedroom carpet with flea powder. I just do not know what to use for the girls anymore. I have never seen it so bad. I bought Advantage for the boy and Maggie and bought a flea collar for Trixie but I haven't used them yet.

Does anyone have any suggestions that have worked for them? Thanks in advance.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Try some apple cider vinegar with a couple of drops of pepperment essential oil diluted in water. Do not use pepperment essential oil directly on their skin without diluting, because it will burn. You can also put some of the mixture on their harnesses.

It is worth a try. It may or may not help.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

I use Dr. Mercola's Flea and Tick Defense spray. It is made with essential oils and smells good. My two don't go out in the yard a lot, so I only spray them with it when they are going out in the yard. It works well for us.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Hit the search button above & get the recipe that I use for flea & tick spray made with essential oils. I haven't seen a flea in about 3 yrs. since I started using it---but, I do use it religiously. If you don't it won't work! We did have one tick before I started using it again last spring after a winter without using it. I just did not expect the ticks to be out in early April in the Northeast of the US, but apparently it only takes about 24 hrs. of sunshine to bring them out! I also mix in something that keeps the mosquitoes away. I recently got stung by a wasp so now I am going to try using it on me for wasps.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

THANK YOU! I will be sure to try the spray Edelweiss. I am going to make it today.


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

When Sophie had a major infestation (couple of months ago), I gave her Nexgard. It killed off all fleas on the dog within 24 hours. 
Its great if your dogs can tolerate it and if you need a quick solution.

As of now, I don't give her any flea meds. Instead, I use a flea comb on her daily. She's 100% flea free which is a miracle since my entire neighborhood is heavily infested with fleas.






Good luck. Fleas are the worst...2nd to poop on fur.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

Sandi, can you please post a pic of the mosquito stop? I'm only finding it in ginormous containers that look like its for your yard...We're heading to Arkansas soon and need to get my stuff ordered! Hugs to the babies 



edelweiss said:


> Hit the search button above & get the recipe that I use for flea & tick spray made with essential oils. I haven't seen a flea in about 3 yrs. since I started using it---but, I do use it religiously. If you don't it won't work! We did have one tick before I started using it again last spring after a winter without using it. I just did not expect the ticks to be out in early April in the Northeast of the US, but apparently it only takes about 24 hrs. of sunshine to bring them out! I also mix in something that keeps the mosquitoes away. I recently got stung by a wasp so now I am going to try using it on me for wasps.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It is 3.39 ozs or 100 ml in spray bottle. It contains alcohol, water, glycerin, propylene
glycol, citral, aloe barbaden-SIS leaf-juice, lavandula angustifolia (lavender oil) melaleuca alternfolia (tea tree oil), PEG-40, castor oil, lemon grass, clove oil, eugenol, unalool, geranol, limonene-----
Whew!


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

So this is purchased not home made? I was getting confused clicking on all the responses when I did the search. I have a flea comb too but it won't go through Maggie's curly hair very well. We treated the bedroom carpet, gave some Capstar that I got from the vet and they aren't itching anymore. Gonna look for that spray though.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Whatever you use, you need to treat all 3 puppies and the environment at the same time. It may take several weeks to get a bad infestation under control. In the summer months, I use Minksheen shampoo when bathing..it is awesome stuff! Very gentle, and a natural insect repellent...relieves itching, too! I would bathe at least once a week until all the fleas are gone. http://www.amazon.com/MinkSheen-Pet-Shampoo-Concentrate-oz/dp/B0020JZUL8/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1439473294&sr=8-1&keywords=minksheen+4+in+1+shampoo 

I have had Maltese for 18 years and I have never had a problem with Frontline Plus..(fipronil)I do not routinely use this, but if I see a flea, I treat all of them..one application can last up to 3 months..fleas can be tough to get rid of...don't give up! Good luck!:wub: 
http://www.amazon.com/MinkSheen-Pet...3294&sr=8-1&keywords=minksheen+4+in+1+shampoo


----------



## Kathleen (Aug 4, 2011)

bellapuppy said:


> So this is purchased not home made? I was getting confused clicking on all the responses when I did the search. I have a flea comb too but it won't go through Maggie's curly hair very well. We treated the bedroom carpet, gave some Capstar that I got from the vet and they aren't itching anymore. Gonna look for that spray though.


I am not sure if this is the same post to which Sandi was referring, but I have this one bookmarked. I have used Tori's "recipe" - see Post No. 9. You do make it yourself, or there are some that you can buy.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/51-...ade-essential-oil-flea-tick-control-dogs.html

I have Dr. Harveys spray:
Herbal Organic Prevention Spray - Dr. Harvey's


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

Don't forget to vacuum and wash all your sheets to kill off any fleas and their eggs.


----------



## Rin (Feb 6, 2013)

Nexgard and food grade diatomaceous earth saved our house and pets.


----------



## [email protected] (May 9, 2015)

Rin said:


> Nexgard and food grade diatomaceous earth saved our house and pets.


Careful when using Nexgard though. The reason one dosage lasts for about a month is because the medication goes through the dog's liver.

If your Maltese has an infestation and long hair, It might be time for a puppy cut. Its way easier to comb very short fur.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Kathleen said:


> I am not sure if this is the same post to which Sandi was referring, but I have this one bookmarked. I have used Tori's "recipe" - see Post No. 9. You do make it yourself, or there are some that you can buy.
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/51-...ade-essential-oil-flea-tick-control-dogs.html
> 
> ...


THANK YOU for pointing me to these. I am making them as soon as I get the carrier oil. I wash the dogs bedding in a natural product Lavender scented Laundry detergent too.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Ugh, so we are having a little bit of a flea problem as well.. I feel like a terrible pet parent  I try to save money by only having them groomed every 6-8 weeks, but Ozzie's hair grows really fast and one day I noticed all this dirt in the hair on his his head and I freaked out but then just figured it was some dirt he rolled in (he loves the outdoors and rolling in filth lol). 

Fast forward about two weeks - he got groomed yesterday and the groomer informed me he had flea dirt! Thankfully she did not find any fleas on him. So we washed all of their bedding and then my husband informs me, "I bet that's where all your bug bites came from." :blink: Oh dear... so I have had flea bites on me. Now I feel like a complete idiot! 

We just changed our sheets and had our house cleaned last week but we might do it again just in case - we think the flea died from their last flea prevention or because it is so cold out. At least now I know what flea dirt is... ugh! And to never skip a flea treatment!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

One of mine had a terrible reaction to a natural product(Vets Best) he ended up in the hospital. I'm hesitant to try any natural products on him. All of mine had a reaction to a topical med from the vet as well. I have used Comfortis without any problems at all.


----------



## glo77 (Feb 10, 2015)

After Patches reaction to Nexguard I became afraid and used nothing on her the whole season. I do keep her very clean and I do have a flea comb and some Dawn but have not had to use them. Her hair is pretty fine so pretty easy to see all the way through. frost soon yeah!!!!


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

We use Sentinel and although it is not natural it works for their heart worm and fleas.


----------

